# Back in Orlando



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome home. Don't you owe us a picture of an Arubian bonefish caught on fly? _Unless I missed that post somehow..._


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Welcome home. Don't you owe us a picture of an Arubian bonefish caught on fly? _Unless I missed that post somehow..._


Yeah.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good to be home? [smiley=1-sobored.gif]
Welcome back! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome home...I had nothing to do with the footprints on your boat :


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*rust prints


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome back, little brother. I got your message yesterday, but was extremely busy and couldn't answer the phone. I'll be at the shop on Friday and Saturday next week...come on by.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Good deal, being busy is always a good thing. Hopefully next saturday I will be in the Keys but, thats TBD.


----------

